# Lime sulfur ratio



## VillaVino (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello, 
Does anyone have a quick rule of thumb ratio for lime sulfur? I did a search and did not find one. Oz per gallon would be helpful. Tomorrow will be nice enough to spray. 
Thanks,


----------



## Masbustelo (Apr 28, 2018)

I think, perhaps why your not getting replies: Very few people make there own line-sulfur spray. If my memory serves me right it has to be cooked and stirred etc., outside because of the strong odors. it isn't just mix and spray. Lime is caustic and dangerous in its basic form. On the internet , if you look, are step by step instructions with mix and spray ratios. If you have sufficient number of vines, it may be worth the effort. The cost is very low. I believe you can buy the stuff ready made on Ebay with a European source for $30 a bag.


----------



## VillaVino (Apr 28, 2018)

Good morning. 
I take the lime sulfur solution and dilute with water. The concentrate would be far too rough on the vines. I found in my notes I used 1 cup per gal water but this was my calculation and I find it difficult to figure out application ratios for vineyard use. Just looking to see if someone has done these calcs correctly.


----------



## BigH (Apr 30, 2018)

VillaVino said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone have a quick rule of thumb ratio for lime sulfur?



Mike White, the Iowa State viticulture specialist, included this information in a past newsletter



> Most liquid lime sulfur labels (27-29% calcium polysulfide) are very vague as to the exact product rate and water carrier rate to use for dormant applications to grape cordons and canes. They often recommend mixing anywhere from 4-20 gallons of liquid lime sulfur in 100 -200 gallons of water when using an airblast sprayer. Many vineyard operators will mix 1 gallon of liquid lime sulfur to 10 gallons of water and spray their recently pruned cordons and spurs or canes with a sprayer handgun. They make sure to completely cover the cordons and canes. They typically will end up using only 2.5-3 gallons of liquid lime sulfur per acre when applying it in this fashion.



I am following the 10:1 ratio and spraying from a small spray bottle

H


----------



## mfzona (Apr 30, 2018)

I used 1 cup of sulforix (27% CaPolysulfide) in 1.5 gallons of water.


----------



## Bobp (Apr 30, 2018)

We buy it in a premix concentrate 5gal. 5 qts to 50 gallons is howi use it in a split application.


----------



## VillaVino (Apr 30, 2018)

Here are the numbers I came up with using the 4 gallons of lime sulfur to 100 gallon tank. 

100 gal tank 4 gals of sulfur mix
25 gal tank 1 gal of S
25 gal tank 16 cups of S

I have a 40 gal sprayer
40 gal tank (40/25) 1.6 gals of S (~24 cups of S)
1 gal tank 1.66 cups of S

The tractor wouldn’t start so I used a 3 gal backup sprayer so about 5 cups per. I did 1500 plants in 7 hours. Next year I will be using the sprayer on the 40 gal tank. 
Thanks for the replies and help.


----------

